# New Arrival - O&w Carribean 1000



## europa (Jul 22, 2010)

I've been pining for one of these for a long time, and after a fellow vintage diver collector pointed it out to me, I was quick to get my mitts on it.

Well, now it's here and it is simply wonderful, elegant but all-tool if that makes sense. My friend tells me it is an early serial number, I wondered if any of the O&W experts on here can help out.. it is 195xx.. any help appreciated.

It looks great on a khaki zulu, but for the time being, I've whacked it on one of my Heuerville straps, and seems to suit it well..

(PS. I'm not familiar with any image size restrictions, so please put me straight if my pic is too big)


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

That's a beauty, unfortunately I'm no expert so I can't help on your query.

Dec


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Deco said:


> That's a beauty, unfortunately I'm no expert so I can't help on your query.
> 
> Dec


Seconded


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Amazing catch Stewart, looks to be in great shape..... Roy used to be on chatting terms with Mr Wajs but not sure if that's the case anymore, he must be very old now! Maybe he could ask... ( Mr W I mean, not Roy, although he is too lol )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Superb looking watch B)



europa said:


> (PS. I'm not familiar with any image size restrictions, so please put me straight if my pic is too big)


As far as I can tell the forum automatically reduces photo sizes to fit, well that`s what just happened when I did a test using a massive pic anyway


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice watch and looks in good condition, the strap suits it well (i'd leave it on that  ) , congrats :thumbup:


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

That's a very fine looking watch, pity they are no homages to it, I would love one!

Enjoy!

Best Regards,

Jim.


----------



## europa (Jul 22, 2010)

broken guzzi said:


> That's a very fine looking watch, pity they are no homages to it, I would love one!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...


There is Jim!!

The Crepas Cayman.. I was on the order list, but removed myself in the hope of getting a vintage. Still think it's a lot of watch for the money. (the Cayman)


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

I am off to have a look! this forum is bad for my bank balance! too many nice watches.

Best Regards,

Jim.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Beautiful watch and strap - ** :thumbsup:**!*


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Mart said:


> Deco said:
> 
> 
> > That's a beauty, unfortunately I'm no expert so I can't help on your query.
> ...


thirded,if that is a word


----------



## jackinbox99 (Aug 21, 2013)

broken guzzi said:


> I am off to have a look! this forum is bad for my bank balance! too many nice watches.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Jim.


I agree, thats a cracking watch and this forum is terrible, im going to have to buy a bigger display case to put all my watches in now.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Send Roy a PM, he seems to know his Caribbean stuff.


----------



## Piers15 (Sep 9, 2013)

Really nice watch and a really nice photo too


----------



## Lionel Richtea (Aug 24, 2013)

Just as a matter of interest, do you realise that this was the watch worn by both Bodie and Doyle in the first series of The Professionals?

Great watch.

Now all you need is a perm.


----------



## europa (Jul 22, 2010)

Lionel Richtea said:


> Just as a matter of interest, do you realise that this was the watch worn by both Bodie and Doyle in the first series of The Professionals?
> 
> Great watch.
> 
> Now all you need is a perm.


Yeah, I became aware of it.. but AFAIK it was worn by just one of them, dunno which one.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

As usual, t'internet comes up with all the answers:

http://www.thetvlounge.co.uk/professionals/viewtopic.php?t=729


----------



## Lionel Richtea (Aug 24, 2013)

Top Spot Davey P.

What was that line from Only Fools and Horses?

Dell Boy: "You see, we have to act like Professionals."

Grandad: "What, you mean skid 'round the corner and jump over the van?"


----------

